# Source Code For KGB ARCHIVER



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey could any body tell me where can i dwnld the source for KGB archiver.
I have a college project & was thinking of making a compression tool , although with a different algo. Any help is welcomed.
Thanks .


----------



## mediator (Nov 8, 2006)

Download the tar file : *kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/kgbarchiver/kgb_arch_posix_by_slawek_v1.0b4.tar.bz2


----------



## JGuru (Nov 9, 2006)

That's very helpful for these College students doing projects!! Just Copy & paste,
 compile - project finished. Submit project. Get great reviews about your Project!!


----------



## mediator (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## JGuru (Nov 9, 2006)

I wrote my own program like WinZIP in Java language. I read books on compression
 & decompression API in Java. The rest I developed myself. It took me around 5 to 6
 months to finish the project!! That includes coding the thousands of lines, debugging,
 & testing. Getting into Beta, testing the same program in different O.Ss like Windows,
 Mac, Linux at different Screen Resolutions etc., Atlast, after so much sweat, & toil , 
the Project was finished by me in time!!


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks mediator but the mirrors are not working at this time.

^^jguru  The project is an intercollegiate one with some big co. as a sponsor . Teachs from my college recommended it.
neways organisers aren't dumb enough to not recognise a ctrl c + ctrl v work . I was just looking for some zany ideas to make a super compression application rather than a simple one (if i do make it)


----------



## JGuru (Nov 9, 2006)

@Mehra.rakesh, My views are only against College students who do the Copy & Paste
 thing of some others work & claim it as their project!! You may have a look at KGB
 Archiver's Source & have a look at how they have implemented the Strong compression 
algorithm. There's nothing wrong in that. You can learn things by reading Advanced 
books on Compression or by looking at the Source code of other compression software.


----------

